# Painting Question



## Turtle (Aug 5, 2008)

So, I'm started on the repaint job of my '38 Elgin.

I was unable to find Ivory Krylon locally so I am going with Rustoleum Antique White. I really like the color and while it may not be absolutely original, I think it will look appropriate on a 70 year old bike.

I decided to start by doing the forks before I tackle the frame. This will give me some practice and if I screw up it will be much less work to correct.

I stripped the fork with a wire wheel, and then cleaned it with lacquer thinner. There were a couple of nicks that were slightly raised and so I filed them down flush and then cleaned again and then put on my first coat of primer. I had hoped that where the nicks were, would fill in with primer. (It is not a filling primer and so I didn't have real high expectations.) Sure enough, the nicks are still evident after the first coat of primer. 

First question. I was wondering how best to fill these.  I know that I will need to sand these areas back down to bare metal and fill them. I have a can of Bondo but I only need less than the amount of toothpaste it takes to brush your teeth for the entire fork. Is it important to accurately measure the hardener for such a small job? Is there another product that would serve better?

Second question. I know there is a window for painting the next coat. I don't have a problem with taking my time. I'd rather make sure I do it correctly and get a good result. Should I sand or wet-sand between coats of primer or is part of the job of the primer to provide tooth for the color coat? 

I appreciate you guys being so helpful.

Cheers


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 5, 2008)

Use spot putty. You can get it at most any place that sells Bondo.The drying time will vary depending on the heat and how thick you put it on. You can usually sand it in a couple of hours. Then primer and sand again until you think it's smooth enough for paint. Generally, when you rub the surface, any imperfection you feel you will see after it's painted.
John


----------

